# Wie kann man folgenden Effekt erstellen?



## D@nger (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wissen, wie man folgenden 3d-Effekt erstellen kann:
http://goromir.go.ohost.de/BXCP2/1/2/BXCP/gfx/img/layout_01.jpg

Mit Photoshop wird das etwas schwer und Cinema 4d  oder 3dmax ist denke ich etwas übertrieben dafür.

Gibt's sonst noch was?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## helaukoenig (1. Februar 2006)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ....http://goromir.go.ohost.de/BXCP2/1/2/BXCP/gfx/img/layout_01.jpg
> 
> ...



Wenn du die Antwort schon weißt, warum fragst du dann noch?


----------



## D@nger (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich weiß nur, dass C4D übertrieben ist.
Ich weiß aber nicht womit man den Effekt am einfachsten realisieren kann.


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. Februar 2006)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiß aber nicht womit man den Effekt am einfachsten realisieren kann.



Mit C4D ... 

Welche Programme hast du denn zur Verfügung? Wenn du zwischen Photoshop und C4D wählen kannst, ist C4D eindeutig die bessere Wahl. Den Schriftzug brauchst du dann nur noch mit entsprechendem Alpha-Kanal abspeichern und kannst ihn in Photoshop weiter verarbeiten.

Gruß

Philip


----------



## D@nger (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

zur Zeit habe ich leider nur Photoshop, da C4D doch etwas zu kostspielig ist.
Aber danke für eure Tipps. Ich werde mir dann mal die Testversion holen.


----------



## AKrebs70 (1. Februar 2006)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich werde mir dann mal die Testversion holen.



Mit der Testversion kannste aber nicht abspeichern solltes Du wissen.

Axel


----------



## cdpanic (2. Februar 2006)

Wenn dir C4D zu teuer ist versuchs mal mit Blender der ist gratis 
Mit dem solltest du das auch hin bekommen!

LG


----------



## helaukoenig (3. Februar 2006)

@cdpanic: vielen Dank für den Tipp.


----------



## D@nger (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
von mir auch vielen Dank


----------

